# opinion from raw feeders



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

how do you answer someone who feeds something like kibble&bits and they tell you some thing like' it works for shep or lucky does well on it ??
this just makes me crazy.I'm just trying make scents of it.what are they basing this on.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not a raw feeder, but i think some people just think one dog food is just like the other. They just havent done the research to know the facts about the junk they put in foods like kibbles and bits. All the advertising says that these foods are a healthy diet for a dog so the general public believes it. You see it on TV or in a magazine so it must be true. I think thats where people are coming from when they make those kind of statements.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm a raw feeder and my last GSD did PHENOMENAL on just Eukanuba, was in vibrant health, and lived until 15. So, they may be right-- their dog may do well on a "lesser quality" food.

However, it is also likely that in seeing their own dog daily they have no idea that the dog has poor muscle tone, itchy skin, is gassy, fat, has monster-sized poops, gosh, yes, he DOES chew his paws, is hyperactive, sheds like mad, can't concentrate, has tartar-y teeth, has a dull or thin coat, stinks and always smells in need of a bath, and gets hot spots. After a few years, they simply see this as "normal" for their dog. They can't imagine these are actual problems, or that the food could be the cause.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i think things like "good" "great" "well" are subjective. most people fail to realize just how much of a difference diet and nutrition makes (health, appearance, mental, hygiene, etc) so they assume that the little things their dogs deal with are common with all dogs. i mean, using myself as an example... growing up i thought that all dogs smelled, had fleas, allergies here and there, eye boogers, dirty ears, bad breath... or any and all of that. if something became "too much" then you just take them to the vet... vet gives a shot or pill and things are fine again... until they aren't. it wasn't until i got older, learned a bit more about the importance of good nutrition, convinced my parents to upgrade in food... then again once i learned even more... and then again... did i start to see a difference.

when i switched to nutro way back when i thought "omg, what a difference" and didnt think things could get better until i went to canidae... and then to wellness, and to raw, etc.

i have friend who like iams and say that they're happy with it "the dogs do just fine" but in the next sentence explain how anxious their dog is, how he sheds a new dog daily, eats his poop, and licks his feet constantly.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI'm a raw feeder and my last GSD did PHENOMENAL on just Eukanuba, was in vibrant health, and lived until 15. So, they may be right-- their dog may do well on a "lesser quality" food.
> 
> However, it is also likely that in seeing their own dog daily they have no idea that the dog has poor muscle tone, itchy skin, is gassy, fat, has monster-sized poops, gosh, yes, he DOES chew his paws, is hyperactive, sheds like mad, can't concentrate, has tartar-y teeth, has a dull or thin coat, stinks and always smells in need of a bath, and gets hot spots. After a few years, they simply see this as "normal" for their dog. They can't imagine these are actual problems, or that the food could be the cause.


Patti, if I recall there was a time when Eukanuba was a better quality of food than it is today. I bet he was eating the better stuff for a good part of his life.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I usually mention something to the fact that I scoop less poop with 6 dogs in 2 days than my mom scoops with 2 dogs in 1 day.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Ruq, no kidding! You're right on the poop report. I have to hunt for the 3-4 grape-sized pieces from Grimm! And yup, I think Eukanuba may have been formulated a bit differently in the past than it is today.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: harlanr3how do you answer someone who feeds something like kibble&bits and they tell you some thing like' it works for shep or lucky does well on it ??


I say "That's nice."

Seriously, over the years I've tried to talk people into feeding a better quality food. Now I just don't bother.

I am more than happy to offer advice if ASKED but I don't push it on anyone.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes if I remember right Eukanuba was made by IAMS before P&G bought them.and back in the day it was a very good food but we have came since then Iams has not.and yes I'm sure many dogs have lived a long life on lesser foods.and we have all heard the stories of people living in to there 100's and they have smoked & drank most of it. Lauri I try not to push my believes on people.But the dog food companies make me crazy what they do should be criminal and they are doing it to our best friends.thats hard to keep quiet but I do my best. thanks for the input keep'em coming


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I think there are different groups of people who feed the lesser quality foods.
First knows they are feeding crap, don't care.
Second thinks it's perfectly fine and that one dog food is just as good as another, whether it's kibbles n bits or Orijen so why spend the extra money? Their dog is just fine.
Last group wants the best for their dog but doesn't know any better - and sees the light when you tell them WHY that food is awful.

With some people nothing you say is going to change their minds









I was talking to an older guy at a pet store a few weeks ago. He was buying Pro Plan I think. He was telling me how he's been feeding it for 40 years and how he'll never switch foods because Pro Plan will be around forever....all these new brands are just a fad, he doesn't want to have to keep searching for brands of food,
etc.
Well of course that logic is flawed, and I bit my tongue and didn't mention that Pro Plan sold out to a major corporation a few years ago. So it may have the same name, but I wouldn't want to buy my dog food from a major corporation that has dozens of other companies, only a few of which are dog food...


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

well put PHGSD you make some vary good points!!
as far as pro plan go's I believe it is made by purina.I know that Iams is made by proctor & gamble which makes all kinds of stuff not sure about purina.some one will chime in and set me straight


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Purina was bought out by Nestle in 2001
http://www.allbusiness.com/finance/997246-1.html


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: phgsdPurina was bought out by Nestle in 2001
> http://www.allbusiness.com/finance/997246-1.html


Weird. They should just stick to chocolate.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope there chocolate is better than there dog food.thanks for straightening me out.


----------

